# Lost Mullet Net at Pickens



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Like an idiot, I carried my net out onto the pier at Fort Pickens yesterday evening and just walked off and left it there in the bucket. It is a 14' brail net and there was a bait net in the bucket also. If you happened to pick it up I would love to get it back.

Thanks!

corey
(850)554-8550
[email protected]


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Hope you get it back.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe just maybe someone dropped it off at the check in office or the gate??


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Not everybody can throw a 14' net.
Might check pawn shops later in the week.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

What time last night? We got to the pier around 11PM and there were at least 10 people still there.


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm going to check the ranger station when they open today. It was about 5pm on Saturday


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

:-( This sucks I've been askin around


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

What color was it ? I camped out there all weekend and was on the pier. Only reason I ask is cause there was one guy with a 2 bigger nets like that one of em blue and one purple I left my drop bucket full of bait tied to the pier all weekend and didnt have any problems but a nets alot different


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I was there sunday until 1pm, my wife made her purple net and I made my green net. I guy with a mullet net let my wife use a pair of his pliers to get a hook out of my arm. I am not sure if it is the same guy. Sorry about your net, have you gotten it back?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

It wasn't colored, just a typical clear net. I believe the wrist band was black. It was in really good shape since I just bought it last year. Well can anyone suggest someone who can build a quality net? I need another one before roe season.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Joe Joseph 476-0836 Makes an 11 panel net I bought a 14ft and 12ft from him 3 months ago. Best net Ive ever thrown


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll give him a call. Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a minimum of 10 panels on any net. So if he uses 11 that's a good net.


----------

